# Ist das ein Ordner



## Kurt Cobain (4. Januar 2007)

Tag TAg

Hab grad das hier gefunden:http://www.kwick.de/profil/lala

Ich hab mich gefragt was das ist.
Es kann eigendlich kein Ordner sein, denn wenn ich ein */* hinten hinhänge kommt ein Error.

Aber ein Datei kann es doch auch nicht sein, denn wenn ich ein* .php* oder* .htm* oder *.html* hinhänge kommt auch ein Error.

Jetz wollt ich mal euch fagen, was es ist... ich hab keinen Plan


gruß ich


----------



## Maik (4. Januar 2007)

Hierbei dürfte es sich um ein Verzeichnis handeln, denn das übergeordnete Verzeichnis *profil/* ruft ebenfalls eine Fehlerseite auf.


----------



## Gumbo (4. Januar 2007)

Im Internet wird alles allgemein als Ressource bezeichnet, daher heißt es auch URL (Uniform Resource Locator). Ob und wie diese vom Webserver auf im Dateisystem existierende Verzeichnisse oder Dateien abgebildet werden, ist egal, da für Außenstehende nur der URL wichtig ist. Oft werden auch Techniken wie das Apache-Modul „mod_rewrite“ eingesetzt, um nach außen ein einheitliches und sauberes URL-Design zu haben.


----------



## Kurt Cobain (4. Januar 2007)

Häää:suspekt: 

Also ist ed ein Ordner oder ?

Wie kann ich sowas auch selber machen?


Gruß ich


----------

